# Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?



## Flo5589 (26. März 2017)

Hallo,

wer von euch hat schonmal so nen Grundlehrgang für Gewässerwarte mitgemacht?
Wie läuft das normalerweise ab? Habt Ihr paar Infos dazu?
Gibt es da ne Prüfung zum Schluss?

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Da sind wir wieder mal im deutschen Fischereirecht und seinen Verordnungen plus den zig Verbandsvorschriften.

Damit Dir jemand die Frage konkret beantworten kann, müsstest Du uns erst mal sagen, um welches Bundesland es sich handelt.

Ich schubs das auch mal ins Bewirtschaftungsforum, da treiben sich die Jungs rum die davon vielleicht am ehesten ne Ahnung haben...


----------



## Flo5589 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Hallo Thomas,

danke fürs verschieben ich war mir nicht sicher wo genau der Beitrag am besten aufgehoben ist. 

Es geht um Bayern.

Dank nochmals 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

immer gerne - ist ja mein Job ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Servus Flo,
nein da gibts keine Prüfung. Einfach hingehen, berieseln lassen und als diplomierter Gewässerwart wieder rausgehen.  

Hier siehst du das gesamte Lehrgangsangebot:
https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/bildung/029463/index.php


----------



## Flo5589 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Hallo Franz,

danke für deine Rückinfo. Ja ich werd den Lehrgang mitmachen so wie es aussieht wollte mich nur vorab ein wenig darauf vorbereiten was auf mich zukommt. 

Werd so wie es aussieht erstmal den Theoretischen Grundlehrgang mitmachen was ja auch Sinn macht. 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Weiß jemand im Detail, welche Inhalte der Gewässerwartelehrgang beinhaltet und ob dieser wirklich zum Gewässerwart qualifiziert?

Ich frage, weil viele Bereiche sehr umstritten sind. Z.B. Mindestmaße, Küchenfenster, Karpfen-, Regenbogenforellen-, Zander- und Welsbesatz im speziellen und Besatz ganz allgemein, Anfüttern ....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Hallo



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand im Detail, welche Inhalte der Gewässerwartelehrgang beinhaltet und ob dieser wirklich zum Gewässerwart qualifiziert?
> 
> ....



Gewässerwart ist kein geschützter Begriff. Man kann auch Gewässerwart ohne jeden Lehrgang oder anderem Vorwissen sein.
Hegeberechtigt ist primär eh der Vorstand und nicht der Gewässerwart.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Rotbart (29. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

@Flo5589 - machst du den Lehrgang nächste Woche in Starnberg mit?
Wenn ja, dann sehen wir uns vermutlich ...


----------



## Flo5589 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

@Rotbart nein bist du etwa dort? Machst du den Lehrgang mit? Über deinen Verein?

Gruß


----------



## Dante1408 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*



> Weiß jemand im Detail, welche Inhalte der Gewässerwartelehrgang beinhaltet und ob dieser wirklich zum Gewässerwart qualifiziert?



Ich habe vor 2 Jahren den GW-Lehrgang I in Albaum (NRW) mitgemacht.

Neben chemischen Gewässergütebestimmungen, ein wenig Kleinstlebewesen durchs Mikroskop und ein groben Überblick zum Thema Fischkrankheiten wurde versucht Grundlagen zur Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu vermitteln. Das Ganze leider fernab der Realität wie sie in den meisten Angelvereinen vorzufinden ist.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein, aus meiner Sicht qualifiziert ein GW - Lehrgang I niemanden Gewässerwart zu sein. Dafür reichen 5 Tage einfach nicht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Danke für die Antwort.
Könntest du kurz schreiben, wie die Realität ungefähr aussehen sollte?

Ich bin in mehreren Vereinen. In einem Verein gibts einen See, der voller Karpfen ist und trotzdem werden jedes Jahr Satzkarpfen eingeworfen.

Der andere Verein setzt kaum Fische ein, da ja keine Karpfenentnahme stattfindet.

Folge: Im ersten Verein fängt jeder Depp seinen Satzkarpen. Im zweiten Verein gibts sehr viele Großkarpfen, die allerdings nur von den Karpfenspezies gefangen werden. Der Normalangler geht leer aus und jammert.

Deswegen interessiert mich, was auf diesen Lehrgängen bezüglich Besatz gelehrt wird.


----------



## Sneep (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Hallo,

in NRW gibt es 2 Stufen, den Lehrgang 1 und den Lehrgang 2.
Gewässerwarte 1 ist für Teilnehmer ohne große Vorkenntnisse. 

Leider auch mit einigen Teilnehmern,  die nur mal kostenlos Urlaub im Sauerland machen wollen.
Beim Gewässerwart 2 sind dann fast nur wirklich Interessierte dabei. Der Gewässerwart 2 endet mit einer Prüfung.
Ich glaube nicht, dass dabei jemals einer durchgefallen ist.

 Diese ist die Voraussetzung für das Amt als Fischereiberater oder Vorsitzende des Prüfungsausschusses für Fischereilehrgänge.
Der 2. Lehrgang ist der eigentlich interessante.

Die Lehrgänge machen keinen zu einem Gewässerwart.
Soll und können sie auch nicht.  Die sind als Einstieg gedacht. Da muss man sich letztlich permanent selbst weiterbilden.
Viele verkennen das aber und verbreiten ihre Stammtischweisheiten jetzt weiter wie bisher aber mit dem Zusatz, "ich war in Albaum".

Was hier zur Hege gesagt wird, kannst du dir selber denken. 
Die bilden aus, was es an gesicherten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen dazu  gibt. Die haben die Biologen dort ja zum Teil selbst untersucht. Die werden sich eher nicht an der Realität in manchen Vereinen orientieren.

Gerade wegen dieser Realität gibt des ja diese Lehrgänge.
Die Albaumer kommen aber kaum hinterher mit der    Ausbildung. Kein Posten im Vorstand hat eine solche Fluktuation wie der Gewässerwart. Die Leute kommen mit dem Erlernten in den Verein zurück und haben natürlich ihre Vorstellungen.  Dar alte Vorsitzende hat aber ganz andere Vorstellungen. Der Neue wirft dann hin, weil er nur noch Fische bestellen darf und schon ist ein neuer Lehrgang fällig für den Nachfolger.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in NRW gibt es 2 Stufen, den Lehrgang 1 und den Lehrgang 2.
> Gewässerwarte 1 ist für Teilnehmer ohne große Vorkenntnisse.
> ...



Du kannst Dier vorstellen das mir Dein Beitrag gefällt.

Aus so eine schnupper Woche, kann man halt Gedanken mitnehmen und vielleicht auch Wissen.
Vor allem aber das Gefühl, zu wissen das man viel mehr Wissen sollte.
Aber es ist halt nur eine Woche, oder zwei....
Wer meint das man dort so etwas wie Wissen erhält um seinen ob richtig zu können, der sollte auch denken das man Elektrik oder KFZ-Technik in einer Woche erlernen kann.
Wobei das Thema Gewässerwart viel umfangreicher ist und man es sich eher selbst über Jahrzehnte erarbeitet, oder auch nicht.

In meiner Ecke machen die meisten "Gewässerwarte" Ihren Job seit Jahrzehnten.
Dem Gewässerwart da Vorgaben zu machen, was er besetzen soll, ist als wenn der Gewässerwart dem Vorsitzenden oder Kassenwart vorgibt was Sie zu tun hätten.
Wobei für mich der Gewässerwart unbedingt, zum Geschäftsführenden Vorstand gehört.
Nur so kann es für mich richtig erscheinen.
Buchführung und Werkstatt müssen halt zusammen arbeiten, wenn die Buchführung vorgibt das Werkzeuge abgeschafft oder angeschafft werden müssen, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
 Umgekehrt stimmt aber auch nicht, wenn die Werkstatt, edelste Werkzeuge anschafft, die sich nicht rechnen oder die nicht gebraucht werden.
 Wobei man sich hüten sollte die Posten mit Anfängern zu besetzen die nur weil sie ein Praktikum machten, sich nun für Wissend halten.
Dauert halt einige Jahre, da etwas Grundwissen zu bekommen und sich Ausreichend Wissen und Vertrauen zu erarbeiten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Danke für die beiden tollen Beiträge.
Ich interessiere mich schon lange für diese Dinge, weiß aber, dass es soviele Ansichten wie Köpfe gibt.
Ihr schreibt von gesicherten bzw. nachgewiesenen Erkenntnissen.
Für mich gehören einige Untersuchen von Arlinghaus, z.B. zum Hechtbesatz dazu. Ebenso einige Untersuchungen zu den negativen Auswirkungen von Karpfenbeständen auf die Unterwasserflora und Schleienbestände.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279394

Trotzdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass Fischhege- was auch immer darunter verstanden wird - eine Blackbox ist.

Der eigentliche Begriff der Hege zum Aufbau und Erhaltung eines der Größe und der Art des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen, heimischen und ausgeglichenen Fischbestandes wird dabei sehr frei ausgelegt.

Demnach also kein Zander-, Regenbogenforellen-, Karpfenbesatz. Rotaugen-, Hecht- und Schleienbesatz ist demnach auch überflüssig da entweder eine Eigenreproduktion stattfindet oder die Fischarten für das Gewässer nicht geeignet sind.
Bleibt also nur der Aalbesatz in Gewässern, wo dieser auch ohne Turbinen abwandern kann.
Wird also prinzipiell das bezüglich Fischbesatz auf dem Gewässerwarteseminar gelehrt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

naja, die Ökomanen wollens am liebsten so, dass nur entnommen wird, was an "nachhaltigem" abzuschöpfendem Ertrag ohne Besatz aus einem Gewässer rauskann.

Das gekoppelt mit "jeder nicht geschützte Fisch muss aus Tierschutzgründen wg. Verwertung geknüppelt werden" bringt dann recht kurze Angelzeiten pro Jahr im Ernstfall..

Und dann gleich Angeln am jeweiligen Gewässer einstellen bis zum nächsten Jahr, sobald  die "wissenschaftlich" genehmigte Menge Fisch raus ist..

Feuchte Träume von NABU, BUND und PETA (bis die das Angeln halt komplett abschaffen können) ....


----------



## Flo5589 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Hallo zusammen,

donnerwetter ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich hier so eine Welle losstoße  

wenn ich jetzt nichts überlesen habe dann sollte also ein Gewässerwart genügend Erfahrung mitbringen um dieses Amt auch auszuführen... also ist das nichts für einen Neuling der seinen Angellschein erst seit vier bis fünf Jahren hat..... verstehe ich das richtig?

Aber hier muss ich wie im beruflichen auch immer sagen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen und niemand hat die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen....

Es gibt soviele Fischereivereine in denen so eine alt eingesessene Vorstandschaft da ist und es längst mal Zeit wird für neuen (jungen) Schwung... egal auf welcher Position. 

Klar ist so eine Woche keine Freikarte um alles zu können oder zu wissen.... aber sicherlich mal ein Anfang und ich sage wenn jemand junges da ist der das machen will dann macht der das auch egal was er an Erfahrung mitbringt.... 

Wie sagt man so schön "alle sagen das geht nicht bis einer kommt ders einfach macht" 

In diesem Sinne noch ein schönes Restwochenende.

Gruß


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*



Flo5589 schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt nichts überlesen habe dann sollte also ein Gewässerwart genügend Erfahrung mitbringen um dieses Amt auch auszuführen... also ist das nichts für einen Neuling der seinen Angellschein erst seit vier bis fünf Jahren hat..... verstehe ich das richtig?
> 
> Aber hier muss ich wie im beruflichen auch immer sagen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen und niemand hat die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen....
> 
> ...



Recht hast Du und viele der Dinge stimmen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann Ich Dier aber mitgeben das man mit Wissen oder Büchern nicht viel erreicht, wenn die Alten mauern.
 Stammtische überzeugt man nicht, denn dort bestätigen sich die Meinungen ja.

Überzeugen ist schwer, wenn man der Neue ist und alles besser machen will.
Ich denke die Wahrheiten sterben eher, als das man mit Neuem überzeugt.
Ich kann mich daran noch gut erinnern wie Mir das mit 16 -20 ging als ich über Gewässerpflege und Fischbesatz, plötzlich mit den Alten zusammensaß.
Heute bin ich wohl der Alte Sack, der bei Neuen voller Übereifer eher denkt,.....langsam erst denken dann handeln.
 Ich hoffe das ich noch nicht am Stammtisch angekommen bin. Aber solche verrückten Ideen oder Gedanken wie von IGB, sind ja eher Dinge an die ich so oder so glaubte.
 Die betrachte Ich eher als Bestätigung, aber nicht als Neues.

Neue Besen kehren gut sagt der Volksmund und man braucht halt hin und wieder einen Neuen.

Aber auch der Neue sollte daran denken das man die dümmsten Fehler macht, wenn man vorschnell alles besser machen will.

Will sagen es ist nicht leicht vollgestopft mit neuen Ideen aber ohne Rückhalt und ohne viel Erfahrung, da beliebt zu sein.

Optimal ist sicher wenn man die Gewässer und den Verein und auch den Fischbesatz schon lange miterlebt und dann voll einsteigt.
Oft aber scheint man eher Neue zu suchen, die sich wählen lassen, weil Andere wiederholt schmissen oder abgesetzt wurden.
Solche neuen Besen sind aber oft auch nötig, aber auch ein Besen fegt neu nicht so gut wie ein etwas eingearbeiteter.

Ich denke es wäre gut in den Vereinen Gruppen von Interessierten zu haben, die dann Erfahrungen sammeln und die man dann wählen kann.
Bei uns besteht eine solche Gruppe seit fast 40 Jahren, wobei der Elan natürlich nachlässt und es immer noch Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt.
Aber sie stehen eben parat wenn etwas zu erledigen ist und wissen was zu tun ist ohne große Worte.

Das ist dann die Grundlage Fischbesatz vernünftig zu planen oder zu verteilen, oder bei Fischsterben schnell zu handeln.
Beispiel: Gegen 18.00 sah ich nach Feierabend auf dem Weg zum Angeln, tote Fische in einem Altarm, am Ende des Sommers und bei lauwarmen Wasser..
Gegen 19.00 waren da 10 Mann und 2 Boote, Sparten Forken und Behälter und Anhänger, bis zur Dunkelheit gegen 21.00 waren da locker 1300Kg tote Fische raus und das Gewässer kippte nicht völlig um.
Versuch das mal, mit Leuten die nicht alles stehen und liegen lassen, sich selbst um Werkzeuge und Klamotten kümmern, oder sich einfach nur ekeln.

Das Fischsterben war natürlich von Niemanden gemeldet worden, war aber längst absehbar.
Ein Neuer wäre sicher überrascht worden und hätte den Tag bis zur Klärung der Umstände vielleicht auch nicht gehandelt.
Dann wäre wohl alles verreckt, den Fische zerfallen schnell bei Wärme.
So waren es nur Brachsen, Barsche, Kleinfisch, einige Hechte und Aale.

Das mag nun nicht Jeder verstehen, wenn Er nur für 1-2 Gewässer zuständig ist.
Bei uns sind es halt viele Gewässer und vielleicht 200 300 ha und weit über 1000 Angler.
Gleichzeitig sind es aber 8 Vereine die gut 1000 ha gemeinsam bewirtschaften und zusammenarbeiten müssen.
Da braucht es Jahre um Wissen zu sammeln oder Kontakte zu knüpfen um gemeinsam zu Arbeiten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Habe mich weiter erkundigt. Weiß jemand, ob auch GW Lehrgänge zu üblichen Betriebsferienzeiten angeboten werden.

Mein Chef wird mir Sonderurlaub für mein Hobby nicht geben wollen, so dass nur die Betriebsferien in den Sommerferien bleiben?

Ich habe den Eindruck, die Gewässerwarte bei uns sind Männeken für alles. Machen alle Arbeitsdienste mit, zusätzlich werden alle weitere Gewässerarbeiten außerhalb dieser Dienste mit einem kleinen Kreis der Willigen erledigt, weil sowenige Leute an der Vereinsarbeit interessiert sind.

Fängt an bei der Genehmigung und Bau der Hütte am Vereinssee, geht weiter mit Baumfällaktionen, Organisation von Fischbesatz, Überwachung und Mitarbeit bei Renaturierungsaktionen.
Da braucht der Gewässerwart nicht mehr selbst angeln zu gehen und bekommt gratis gemecker von allen Seiten.

Trotzdem interessiert mich der Job.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, die Gewässerwarte bei uns sind Männeken für alles. Machen alle Arbeitsdienste mit, zusätzlich werden alle weitere Gewässerarbeiten außerhalb dieser Dienste mit einem kleinen Kreis der Willigen erledigt, weil sowenige Leute an der Vereinsarbeit interessiert sind.
> 
> Fängt an bei der Genehmigung und Bau der Hütte am Vereinssee, geht weiter mit Baumfällaktionen, Organisation von Fischbesatz, Überwachung und Mitarbeit bei Renaturierungsaktionen.
> Da braucht der Gewässerwart nicht mehr selbst angeln zu gehen und bekommt gratis gemecker von allen Seiten.
> ...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

Habe noch mal für NRW nachgesehen. Die Kurse finden alle außerhalb der üblichen Ferienzeiten statt.

Da ich zum GW vorgeschlagen wurde, würde ich gerne einen Kurs besuchen. Allerdings werde ich zu den Aalbaumterminen nicht teilnehmen können. Sonderurlaub wird mir mein Chef garantiert nicht geben.
Hat jemand die passende Literaturempfehlung und Unterlagen, so dass ich das notwendige im Selbststudium erarbeiten kann?


----------



## LAC (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehrgang Gewässerwart Prüfung?*

@ Rheinfischer70
Wie Bordie Sneep es schon gepostet hat - in Aalbaum kann man mehrere Kurse belegen - ich war dort in den 80iger Jahren und habe alle Kurse die damals dort angeboten wurden belegt und die mit Abschluss einer Prüfung  auch bestanden. War im Vorstand d.h. der Gewässerwart einer Interessengemeinschaft von mehreren Angelvereinen -  diese Interessengemeinschaft  war nur ein Vorstand, die aus den verschiedenen Angelvereinen kamen,  mussten dort jedoch auch im Vorstand sein. Die Vorstände der Vereine wählten aus Ihren Vorstandreihen, den Vorstand der Interessengemeinschaft der  Angelvereine, die auch den Pachtvertrag abgeschlossen haben und den Besatz durführten.  
Jeder Verein konnte jedoch über seinen Gewässerwart  Empfehlungen  für den Besatz einreichen - wurde auch gemacht, jedoch wurde das gemacht was ich erarbeitet habe - da ich diese Gefahren kannte, deshalb habe ich mich immer abgesichert und meinen Vorschlag von den höchsten Fachstellen - absegnen lassen. 
Da ja kein lieber Bäckermeister der gerne Angelt und Bier trinkt und von Ehrenzeichen für Treue zum Anglerverein nicht mehr gerade gehen kann, was zum Besatz sagen kann, er macht es aber und er sowie seine Anhänger wollen dicke Fische fangen für ihren Mitgliedsbeitrag.
Ein Kampf den ich gut kennen und am stärksten war, als ich auf den Besatzplan u.a. die nicht angelbaren Fische die bedrohten eingeplant hatte, damit ein ausgewogener Fischbestand erzielt wird - das konnte keiner mehr verstehen, da es ihr Geld war, was dafür ausgegeben wurde - da musste ich schwer für kämpfen - hat aber funktioniert und die Presse war immer auf meine Seite, d.h. der Angelverein wurde immer positiv dargestellt.
Das Problem ist - es ist noch heute so und deshalb werfen die Gewässerwarte die Handtücher und verschwinden.

Nun kannst du nicht an diesen Kursen teilnehmen - ich habe reichlich Literatur, habe selbst auch ein Buch geschrieben, ich habe leider nur noch ein Exemplar - wo du zu jeder Zeit und ganz schnell die Bestimmung der Gewässergüte eines Fließgewässers festgestellt kannst und vieles mehr - unsere Stadt hat es als Leitfaden herausgebracht, da ich mit Schulklassen dieses und vieles mehr in der freien Natur gemacht habe. 
Teile mir mal deine Anschrift per pn mit, dann kann ich einige Seite kopieren und dir zusenden. Über den Vereien kannst du aber auch Literatur vom Ministerium in NRW bzw. über Aalbaum anforden - leider sind meine Herren, die ich in Deutschland kannte alle im Ruhestand  bzw: verstorben.
Ich befasse mich nicht mehr damit, habe über Nacht alle meine Ämter niedergelegt - Grund waren die angehenden Gewässerwarte. Hatte am Tage, wo mein Sohn tödlich verunglückte, ein Kursus für Gewässerwarte angesetzt. Als ich nach Hause kam, kam meine Frau aus dem Haus gelaufen und schrie - unser Sohn ist tödlich verunglückt , da sagten die angehenden Gewässerwarte, machen wir denn heute noch den Kursus am Fließgewässer - ich habe sie vom Hof gejagt, da war das Fass voll und mein Abschied vom Vereinsleben.
Hier ist etwas:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1055&pictureid=8472
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/pi...owa/pl_text_anzeigen?v_id=3920070525140450679


----------

